# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Altecnet I-Call  Ερώτησεις / απαντήσεις

## BoGe

H AltecTelecoms, προσφέρει τηλεφωνία μέσω Internet, κάτι αντίστοιχο με e-voice της HOL, με πιο μικρές χρεώσεις όμως.
Από αύριο περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.i-call.gr

----------


## golity

> H AltecTelecoms, προσφέρει τηλεφωνία μέσω Internet, κάτι αντίστοιχο με e-voice της HOL, με πιο μικρές χρεώσεις όμως.
> Από αύριο περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.i-call.gr


Δεν ξέρω τι τιμές θα έχει, αλλά καλό είναι να ενταθεί λίγο ο ανταγωνισμός! 

Και επιτέλους να ανοίξουν και λίγο τα μάτια τους οι εταιρίες προς το εξωτερικό να δούνε τι τιμές έχουν εκεί (Skype, Voipbuster κ.α). Ευτυχώς που στην περίπτωση του VOIP δεν είμαστε εγκλωβισμένοι να αναγκαζόμαστε να αγοράζουμε τις ακριβές εγχώριες υπηρεσίες!

*__________Κλήσεις σε Ελλάδα: Τιμή (€/λεπτό)_________________*

*__________Σταθερά___       Κινητά____________________________*

*evoice*______          0.0180€      ___ (Από 0.1660€ εώς 0.2160€ ανάλογα την εταιρία)

*Voipbuster*  _ free            _______ 0.17€_________________________________

*Skype_____*           0.017€     _____ 0.187€________________________________

Οι τιμές είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ και στο Voipbuster οι free είναι εφόσον βάλεις 10€ στον λογαριασμό σου (άλλα ούτως η άλλως όποια εταιρία και να χρησιμοποιήσεις θα βάλεις χρήματα)

*Εδώ είναι και οι κατάλογοι με τις χρεώσεις:*
------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html

http://www.skype.com/products/skypeo...all_rates.html

http://evoice.hol.gr/online/evoice/index.aspx?mid=4069

----------


## BoGe

> Δεν ξέρω τι τιμές θα έχει, αλλά καλό είναι να ενταθεί λίγο ο ανταγωνισμός!


Σε σταθερά Ελλάδα και κάποιες χώρες εξωτερικο, 0.015 ευρώ/λεπτό+ΦΠΑ
Πιο φτηνά από evoice δηλαδή.
Δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει όμως SIP συσκευές.

----------


## sdikr

> Σε σταθερά Ελλάδα και κάποιες χώρες εξωτερικο, 0.015 ευρώ/λεπτό+ΦΠΑ
> Πιο φτηνά από evoice δηλαδή.
> Δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει όμως SIP συσκευές.



πιστέυω πως θα υποστήριζει  :Wink:   :Whistling:

----------


## nrg_polini

> πιστέυω πως θα υποστήριζει


 :Very Happy: 

Παιδια το evoice για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα εχει πολυ πολυ καλες τιμες, τις περισσοτερες φορες χαμηλωτερες του ανταγωνισμου. Ομως απο ποιοτητα ειναι πολυ χαλια, ισως γιατι το χρησιμοποιω απο Αγγλια.

----------


## nrg_polini

> H AltecTelecoms, προσφέρει τηλεφωνία μέσω Internet, κάτι αντίστοιχο με e-voice της HOL, με πιο μικρές χρεώσεις όμως.
> Από αύριο περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.i-call.gr


Ποτε ειναι αυτο το αυριο ρε παιδια?  :Razz:  

Το i-call.gr λεει This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed. Και το icall.gr κανει redirect στο altectelecoms.gr

----------


## golity

> Ποτε ειναι αυτο το αυριο ρε παιδια?  
> 
> Το i-call.gr λεει This Virtual Directory does not allow contents to be listed. Και το icall.gr κανει redirect στο altectelecoms.gr


Πολύ βιαστικός είσαι... αύριο είπε, δεν είπε αύριο του τρέχοντος έτους!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Crosstalk

Απο αυριο παιδες τα σπουδαια!

Ηδη υπαρχει και ειδικη εκδοση του Altec PC με USB ATA στο πακετο και 50 ωρες δωρεαν! Το ειδα στο φυλλαδιο της Microland sto εθνος!

Αποσο γνωριζω δεν θα ειναι τοσο απλο σαν το evoice και θα προσφερει και αριθμοδοτηση!

Αρχιζει η επανασταση του VoIP!!!!!

----------


## Crosstalk

> Σε σταθερά Ελλάδα και κάποιες χώρες εξωτερικο, 0.015 ευρώ/λεπτό+ΦΠΑ
> Πιο φτηνά από evoice δηλαδή.
> Δεν ξέρω αν υποστηρίζει όμως SIP συσκευές.


Θθ υποστηριζονται ολα τα SIPοτηλεφωνα και μαλλον θα υπαρχουν και προτεινομενες συσκευες (ΑΤΑ και phones)

----------


## Anexann

Πολύ ωραία. Άντε το 2006 να έχουμε, με το καλό, δεύτερο ΟΤΕ και συναγωνισμό στις υπηρεσίες VoIP. Αν και για το δεύτερο ακόμα νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα πολύ βαθύτερα στο infranstructure των ADSL κέντρων...

Μακάρι πάντως να βελτιωθεί η παρούσα κατάσταση και με το καλό σε 2-3 χρόνια να μην πληρώνουμε πια το πάγιο του OTE για ADSL. Τότε θα μπορούμε άνετα να βάζουμε ADSL (με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό) και στα εξοχικά μας.

Αμήν και πότε...

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:  
Or am I being too unrealistic/romantic/completely out of here;

----------


## Anexann

> Απο αυριο παιδες τα σπουδαια!
> 
> Ηδη υπαρχει και ειδικη εκδοση του *Altec PC με USB ATA στο πακετο και 50 ωρες δωρεαν*! Το ειδα στο φυλλαδιο της Microland sto εθνος!
> 
> Αποσο γνωριζω δεν θα ειναι τοσο απλο σαν το evoice και θα προσφερει και αριθμοδοτηση!
> 
> Αρχιζει η επανασταση του VoIP!!!!!




To USB ATA είναι ένα rebranded Yamamoto blue box από ό,τι φαίνεται. Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως και τα καλύτερα λόγια για αυτό.

----------


## golity

> [IMG]To USB ATA είναι ένα rebranded *Yamamoto* blue box από ό,τι φαίνεται. Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως και τα καλύτερα λόγια για αυτό.



Yamamoto;;;... μπορείς να κάνεις καλούς συνειρμούς  με αυτό το όνομα!  :Razz:  

Όχι ρε Yamamoto!

Yamamoto μου!

Yamamoto κέρατό μου!

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 





Υ.Γ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν κατακρίνω την υπηρεσία, μιας και από ότι ακούγεται θα είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστική, απλά κάνω καλαμπούρι!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Crosstalk

> To USB ATA είναι ένα rebranded Yamamoto blue box από ό,τι φαίνεται. Δεν έχω ακούσει πάντως και τα καλύτερα λόγια για αυτό.


Ολα αυτα τα μηχανακια ειναι της www.yealink.com η οποια τα κατασκαυαζει μαζικα και κανει οτι branding θελει ο πελατης!

----------


## nrg_polini

> Yamamoto;;;... μπορείς να κάνεις καλούς συνειρμούς  με αυτό το όνομα!  
> 
> Όχι ρε Yamamoto!
> 
> Yamamoto μου!
> 
> Yamamoto κέρατό μου!


 :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:  

αχαχαχαχαχαα εγραψες φιλε εγραψες!!! 





> Ολα αυτα τα μηχανακια ειναι της www.yealink.com η οποια τα κατασκαυαζει μαζικα και κανει οτι branding θελει ο πελατης!


Το ιδιο μηχανηματακι αν δεν κανω λαθος υπαρχει και σε skype brand name. Ενταξει δε πιστευω οτι αξιζει να το αγορασει κανεις οταν υπαρχουν ΑΤΑ στα ιδια χρηματα και πολυ πιο αξιοπιστα. Αντε να δουμε η αλτεκ τι θα κανει, ελπιζω να δινει 2-3 ευρω δωρεαν οπως η χολ για να δοκιμασουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## nrg_polini

Οντως δουλευει απο σημερα και εχει πολυ ανταγωνιστικες τιμες! Με 1 email μας δινουν 1 ευρω για να δοκιμασουμε την υπηρεσια  :Wink: 

Και το απιστευτο??? Δινουν icall-in αριθμο με προθεμα 211!!!!!!! Ευγε!!! Το κακο ειναι οτι πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις αιτηση και να τη ταχυδρομησεις   :Mad:

----------


## alefgr

Το έβαλα και εδώ και ώρες τώρα δεν ξαναάκουσα τον relle.

Νά'σε καλά...  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## Crosstalk

> Ευχαριστώ. Ίσως μου έλεγε για dialup γιατί είχα πει ότι έχω vivodi. Αλλά και πάλι χαζό μου φαίνεται. Χρησιμοποιούν το voip για να πουλήσουν dsl και μάλιστα χωρίς εγγύηση σχετικά με το πρόβλημα των πακέτων.


Ενταξει, εδω η HOL ειχε κλειδωμενο μονο για συνδρομητες της ιντερνετ ολο το evoice για τοσο καιρο......και τωρα τελευταια το ανοιξε που ειδε ανταγωνισμο!

Οσο για την εγγυηση υπηρεσιας, στους ορους της υπηρεσιας λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν ευθυνεται η acn για δικτυακες υποδομες τριτων (ΟΤΕ)........γιαυτο αλλωστε και εγω δεν σκοπευω ακομα να χρησιμοποιησω γενικα τετοιες λυσεις VoIP! :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Ενταξει, εδω η HOL ειχε κλειδωμενο μονο για συνδρομητες της ιντερνετ ολο το evoice για τοσο καιρο......και τωρα τελευταια το ανοιξε που ειδε ανταγωνισμο!
> 
> Οσο για την εγγυηση υπηρεσιας, στους ορους της υπηρεσιας λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν ευθυνεται η acn για δικτυακες υποδομες τριτων (ΟΤΕ)........γιαυτο αλλωστε και εγω δεν σκοπευω ακομα να χρησιμοποιησω γενικα τετοιες λυσεις VoIP!


Δεν αλλάζει αυτό κάτι   :Wink: 


Ειναί κακό πράγμα το να προσπαθείς να κάνεις Lock τον χρήστη με τέτοιους όρους!

----------


## petaloudaki

Γειά σας, έχω κάποιες απορίες (μάλλον πολλές  :Razz:  ) σχετικά με το i-call που διαφημίζεται στην τηλεόραση και δεν μπόρεσα να καλυφτώ από άλλα threads του foroum. Πρώτα από ολα να πώ ότι έχω ήδη σύνδεση 384 της Otenet αορίστου και  ως router το Usr 9108.
1. Για να βάλεις το i-call τί χρειάζετε? Απλά αγοράζεις το πακέτο?
2.Μπορώ να τηλεφωνό κανονικά σε άλλα σταθερά τηλέφωνα? 
3.Όταν με καλεί κάποιος θα χτυπάει το σταθερό μου τηλέφωνο?
4.Οι χρεώσεις τι λένε?

Όποιος μπορεί ας απαντήσει σε κάποιες από τις ερωτησούλες γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί! Ευχατιστώ!!

----------


## mkoz

> Γειά σας, έχω κάποιες απορίες (μάλλον πολλές  ) σχετικά με το i-call που διαφημίζεται στην τηλεόραση και δεν μπόρεσα να καλυφτώ από άλλα threads του foroum. Πρώτα από ολα να πώ ότι έχω ήδη σύνδεση 384 της Otenet αορίστου και ως router το Usr 9108.
> 1. Για να βάλεις το i-call τί χρειάζετε? Απλά αγοράζεις το πακέτο?
> 2.Μπορώ να τηλεφωνό κανονικά σε άλλα σταθερά τηλέφωνα? 
> 3.Όταν με καλεί κάποιος θα χτυπάει το σταθερό μου τηλέφωνο?
> 4.Οι χρεώσεις τι λένε?
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί ας απαντήσει σε κάποιες από τις ερωτησούλες γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί! Ευχατιστώ!!


1.την υπηρεσία μπορείς να την εκμεταλλευτείς κατεβάζωντας ένα softphone από το site του i-call( http://www.i-call.gr/Instructions.aspx ) και έχωντας εγγραφεί στην υπηρεσία ( https://www.i-call.gr/NewSubscriber.aspx ).Από κει και πέρα ακολουθείς τις οδήγίες για να εγκαταστήσεις το softphone και να πάρεις τηλέφωνο(σου δίνουν και 60 λεπτά ομιλίας δωρεάν  :Wink:   ).Το πακέτο μπορέις να το αγοράσεις αλλά θα λειτουργεί μόνο με altecnet σύνδεση.
2.ναι μπορείς (αρκεί να έχεις χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σου :Very Happy:  )
3.όχι, πρέπει να πάρεις γεωγραφικό αριθμό από το i-call ( http://www.i-call.gr/Callin.aspx )
4.οι χρεώσεις είναι σχετικά καλές, δεν το έχω ψάξει κίολας(είμαι νέος σε αυτά ακόμα) κανενάς άλλος ίσως σε διαφωτίσει περρισότερο

ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λίγο!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alefgr

Για Ελλάδα οι αστικές κλήσεις είναι στα 0,015€. Χρήματα στον λογαριασμό σου μπορείς να βάζεις και με τις κάρτες Talk-Talk που πουλούνε στα περίπτερα. Αν όμως θέλεις αριθμό 211xxxxxxx τότε έχεις extra χρέωση 3€ τον μήνα.

----------


## christos_m

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με το στισιμο του x-lite  για i-call?

Thanks

----------


## nrg_polini

Τι βοηθεια θελεις? Με τις οδηγιες που εχει στο site του i-call δεν σου δουλεψε?

----------


## ICSSEC

Δοκιμασε μετο x-lite το προγραμμα, νομιζω οτι θα λυση το προβλημα σου.
Αν εχεις παλυ προβλημα με τη φωνη δοκιμασε ενα αλλο codec .

----------


## agadooo

Εγώ εδώ και καμία ωρίτσα δεν μπορώ να μπω καθόλου μέσα! Επικοινώνησα και με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν πως έχουν πρόβλημα!!!!

Ελπίζω σύντομα να επανέλθει!

----------


## Νικαετός

To ίδιο και εδώ ! Από τις 4 το απόγευμα . Προσπάθησα  να  μεταφέρω υπόλοιπο και από talk talk , ούτε αυτό λειτουργεί . Από τεχνική υποστήριξη , μου είπαν  απλά δοκιμάστε αργότερα (=από αύριο , λέω εγώ ) .

----------


## agadooo

Εδώ και 1.5 ώρα επανήλθε κανονικά, 

Καλές κλήσεις!

----------


## nrg_polini

Υπαρχει κανενα νεοτερο για το ποτε και εαν θα υπαρξουν νουμερα για την υπολοιπη Ελλαδα? Για Θεσ/νικη ενδιαφερομαι...

----------


## nm96027

Έχω το Netroute2 της Ιντρακομ και προσπαθω να λειτουργήσω το i-call μεσω του FXS-port που εχει-και όχι μεσω του του Χ-lite, ρυθmίζοντας κατάλληλα το router (αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις όπως αυτες του Evoice της HOL), αλλά δεν δουλεύει καθόλου, δηλ δεν βγάζει καν γραμμή. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει?
Έχω βάλει sip, login name, password, number etc. αλλα τίποτα...

----------


## nrg_polini

Μηπως ειναι κλειδωμενο μονο για evoice?

----------


## alefgr

> Συνηθως τα νουμερα 800/801 εχουν και γεωγραφικο αριθμο (πχ 210...) οποτε μπορεις να τους ρωτησεις για αυτο τον αριθμο αν καλεις συχνα.


Και ποιό είναι το νούμερο του Help Desk της Altec σε 210; Γιατί αν πρέπει κάθε φορά για να ρωτήσω κάτι για το i-Call να παίρνω μόνο μέσω ΟΤΕ, τότε δεν τους τιμάει καθόλου...

----------


## mich83

Αυτά τα 3 είναι αν δεν απατώμαι.

      801 11 10000


      13813


      210 6872900

----------


## alefgr

Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή οπότε μάλλον θα είναι κλειστό το Help Desk. Θα δοκιμάσω να τους πάρω αύριο στο 210 6872900 και φυσικά μέσω του i-Call.

----------


## mich83

> Σήμερα είναι Κυριακή οπότε μάλλον θα είναι κλειστό το Help Desk. Θα δοκιμάσω να τους πάρω αύριο στο 210 6872900 και φυσικά μέσω του i-Call.


To helpdesk της Αλτεκ είναι ανοιχτό 24/7. Ένα από τα συν τους. Έχει τύχει να πάρω 4 τα ξημερώματα επειδή δε θυμόμουν τις ΙΡ των DNS μου και δεν είχα internet. Με εξυπηρέτησαν κανονικότατα :Clap:

----------


## csterg

> Αυτά τα 3 είναι αν δεν απατώμαι.
> 
>       801 11 10000
> 
> 
>       13813
> 
> 
>       210 6872900


Τα δοκίμασα και βγαίνουν και τα 3. Είσαι σίγουρος;

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

Πλεον μπορειτε να εχεται και i-call in αριθμο και για αλλες περιοχες εκτος Αθηνας

----------


## No-Name

Γουστάρω την altec κινείται γρήγορα στο θέμα του voip.Άντε να μας δώσει αναγνώριση και αναμονή κλήσεων.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Γουστάρω την altec κινείται γρήγορα στο θέμα του voip.Άντε να μας δώσει αναγνώριση και αναμονή κλήσεων.


Και τα 2 τα εχει...

----------


## No-Name

από πότε?

----------


## mich83

Από τον γενάρη τουλάχιστον - αν όχι από την αρχή- .

----------


## alefgr

Τελικά στο 210 6872900 που κάλεσα σήμερα μου βγήκε Αυτόματος Τηλεφωνητής, χωρίς όμως την δυνατότητα να μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπέυθυνο του i-Call.

Είναι σίγουρο πως αυτό είναι το νούμερο του Help-Desk του i-Call;

----------


## No-Name

Και πώς ενεργοπιώ την αναμονή?Εμένα όλο μου λέει πως ο αριθμός δεν είναι διαθέσιμος αόταν μιλάω και με καλέσω

----------


## nrg_polini

> Και πώς ενεργοπιώ την αναμονή?Εμένα όλο μου λέει πως ο αριθμός δεν είναι διαθέσιμος αόταν μιλάω και με καλέσω


Εχω εισερχομενο αριθμο, και οταν με καλουν ακουω το χαρακτηριστικο ηχο της αναμονης, ο αλλος ακουει σαν να καλει κανονικα. Ισως η αναμονη υπαρχει μονο για οσους εχουν icall in.

----------


## apodem

Το τηλέφωνο του support της ALTEC TELECOMS είναι *211 6872489 * 
Μπορείς να το καλέσεις με το i-Call

*

*


> Τελικά στο 210 6872900 που κάλεσα σήμερα μου βγήκε Αυτόματος Τηλεφωνητής, χωρίς όμως την δυνατότητα να μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπέυθυνο του i-Call.
> 
> Είναι σίγουρο πως αυτό είναι το νούμερο του Help-Desk του i-Call;

----------


## nrg_polini

Αναθεμα την ωρα που πηρα νουμερο κλειδαραδικο  :Twisted Evil:   Ρε παιδια σας παιρνουν και εσας τηλεφωνο και το κλεινουν? Μαλλον τσεκαρουν αν το νουμερο ειναι καπαρομενο, αλλα αφου κυριε Λαζαρε 630ΧΧΧ απο τις Συκιες υπαρχει και το icall.gr να τσεκαρετε τα νουμερα γιατι με ζαλιζετε??? 

Η πλακα ειναι οτι αλλοι παιρνουν και κουλες ωρες.... Εχει κανεις παρομοια προβληματα?

----------


## No-Name

Από το fritz κάνει register από το spa941 δεν κάνει.Τι γίνεται?αυτό εδώ και 3 μέρες

----------


## Navigator

Σαν modem το Fritz δεν ειναι τίποτα σπουδαίο αλλά σαν ΑΤΑ δεν μασάει.
Για αυτό έχω κοτσάρει ενα FritzBox Fon σαν ΑΤΑ πάνω σε ένα Speedtouch 585 :Cool:

----------


## alefgr

Από το βράδυ επανήρθε και στο spa και στο eyeBeam η σύνδεση με το i-Call, χωρίς να πειράξω κάτι. Μάλλον σφίξανε οι ζέστες...  :Cool:

----------


## No-Name

Ακόμα εμένα δεν λέει να κάνει register...Τι πρόβλημα έχουν τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες στην altec?

----------


## StarGeo

Τελικά όντως είχε πρόβλημα η Altec. To sjphone δουλεύει ξανα!

Είναι τραγικό να συνδέεται το softphone (sjphone) και να μη συνδέεται το ρημάδι το hardphone (atcom at-320) χωρίς καμία απολύτως διαφορά στις ρυθμίσεις.... Ώρες ώρες αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί ασχολούμαι... Μία ύστατη έκκληση προς πάσα κατεύθυνση αν έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα. Το i-call παίζει με ΙΑΧ2/Η323/mgcp να δοκιμάσω κανένα άλλο firmware? Αν όντως είχα βάλει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη και πάρει το Cisco 7940G SIP θα είχε άραγε διαφορά στο θέμα του nat traversal? Τέλος πείτε μου αν κάποιος ξέρει τι διαφορά έχει ένα voip phone από έναν υπολογιστή σε σχέση με τηv αντιμετώπιση από το firewall? Συγγνώμη για τις πολλαπλές ερωτήσεις αλλά εδώ και τρεις μέρες παλεύω διαρκώς και φως δε βλέπω... Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Hwoarang

Ρε παιδια αυτο το σφάλμα στο sjphone πως λύνεται?

μου γράφει port restricted cone NAT

έχω ανοίξει 5060:5061 και 3478:3479 αλλα τίποτα

πήρα την αλτεκ δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν

διάβασα τα διάφορα νήματα εδώ και δεν βρήκα απάντηση

----------


## nnn

Και εμένα μου το βγάζει αλλά δεν μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.
Τον sip τον έχεις ορίσει ?

----------


## Hwoarang

stun.i-call.gr ε? Ουτε εμένα μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα μεγάλο. Κάτι μικροδιακοπες μόνο και λέω μηπως ωφείλονται σε αυτο

Ξέρεις τις πορτες για την φωνη για να τις βάλω στο QOS?
είναι οι 5060:5061 ή οι 3478:3479?

----------


## nnn

5060 και 5061.

----------


## nicksoti

> Ρε παιδια αυτο το σφάλμα στο sjphone πως λύνεται?
> 
> μου γράφει port restricted cone NAT
> 
> έχω ανοίξει 5060:5061 και 3478:3479 αλλα τίποτα
> 
> πήρα την αλτεκ δεν ήξεραν τι να μου πουν
> 
> διάβασα τα διάφορα νήματα εδώ και δεν βρήκα απάντηση



Αυτό που σου γράφει είναι το είδος του NAT που χρησιμοποιεί το router σου, δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Υποτίθεται ότι "καταλαβαίνει" το ΝAT, ώστε να χρησιμοποιεί αντίστοιχο τρόπο να επικοινωνεί με τον server. "Nat traversal" νομίζω λέγεται η διαδικασία, και οι stun servers, όπως και το UPNP πρωτόκολο, είναι είδη Nat traversal.

Όσο για τις πόρτες, νομίζω θέλει και τις πόρτες που περνάνε τα rtp πακέτα φωνής, ας πούμε στο sipura έχει στο interface 16384-16482. Βέβαια, εαν χρησιμοποιείς stun server, ή αν στο router έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή UPNP, δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις καμία πόρτα, δεν κάνει καμία απολύτως διαφορά, αφού οι πόρτες ανοιγοκλείνουν αυτόματα.

----------


## Hwoarang

Λοιπον να σας πω πάλι το δικό μου πρόβλημα

έχω και το sjphone και το Χlite για το i-call. Και στα δύο όμως η επικοινωνία είναι άθλια. Είναι λες και μιλάω απο ασύρματο του β'παγκοσμίου. Μέσα στα παράσητα και την φασαρία. Αντίθετα το voipbuster ακούγεται καμπάνα

Γι αυτό ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν μπορω να κάνω κάτι για να βελτιώσω την επικοινωνία ή αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα για να βάλω τον SIP του i-call να δω μήπως βελτιωθεί

ΥΓ. Έχω ανοίξει πόρτες ( 5060:5061)

----------


## Navigator

Αν μπορείς να δανειστείς ένα ΑΤΑ για να κάνεις δοκιμή με το i-call.
Σε εμένα με το Fritz παίζει τζάμι συνέχεια αντίθετα με τα χάλια που έχει το Voipbuster τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

----------


## Hwoarang

Δυστυχώς ΑΤΑ δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο. Κανενα προγραμματακι ίσως αντι για xlite και sjphone?

----------


## takis99

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα σήμερα (8/7) ΤΟ ΑΠΌΓΕΥΜΑ με το i-call της ALTEC;
Δεν συνδέεται με τίποτα, ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος φίλος και ας απαντήσει

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπον να σας πω πάλι το δικό μου πρόβλημα
> 
> έχω και το sjphone και το Χlite για το i-call. Και στα δύο όμως η επικοινωνία είναι άθλια. Είναι λες και μιλάω απο ασύρματο του β'παγκοσμίου. Μέσα στα παράσητα και την φασαρία. Αντίθετα το voipbuster ακούγεται καμπάνα
> 
> Γι αυτό ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν μπορω να κάνω κάτι για να βελτιώσω την επικοινωνία ή αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα για να βάλω τον SIP του i-call να δω μήπως βελτιωθεί
> 
> ΥΓ. Έχω ανοίξει πόρτες ( 5060:5061)


Στο xlite  όταν μιλάς,   σου εμφανίζει και με ποιο codec  έχει κάνει την σύνδεση
Στην κάτω μεριά της οθόνης,  πάντως προσώπικα δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το xlite

----------


## sdn

> Μέχρι και την τελευταία μου ανανέωση χρόνου πάντως σε κάθε κάρτα ΕΔΙΝΕ και 0,5 ευρώ δώρο!


Το άλλαξαν τότε. Όταν είχε αρχίσει η υπηρεσία δεν έδινε το 10%

----------


## Crosstalk

> Δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιήσω την υπηρεσία με το δωρεάν χρόνο που δίνει και έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Το lag είναι απειροελάχιστο, καμία σχέση με voipbuster που είχα δοκιμάσει. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα που του βρήκα ως προς την ποιότητα είναι ότι ο συνομιλητής μου ακούγεται κάπως σαν είναι μακριά και όχι εντελώς καθαρά. Κατά τα άλλα η συνομιλία είναι όπως σε ένα κανονικό τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Και πάμε τώρα σε κάτι που μου την έσπασε άσχημα. Αφού μου άρεσε η υπηρεσία πάω κι εγώ να αγοράσω credits με την πιστωτική μου, βάζω τα στοιχεία και τί μου λέει; Η κάρτα σας αποθηκεύτηκε αλλά για να την χρησιμοποιήσετε στείλτε μας με fax ή με μαιλ την ταυτότητά σας και την πιστωτική. Ποιός ήρθε; Παίρνω αμέσως στο τηλ υποστήριξης...
> 
> - Τους λέω δεν έχω fax, ούτε scanner, τί πρέπει να κάνω;
> - Είναι πολιτική της εταιρίας.
> - ΜΑ η εταιρία θα χάσει λεφτά από εμένα γιατί δεν πρόκειται να μπω στη διαδικασία να τρέχω σε μαγαζιά να στέλνω φαξ, ούτε σαρωτή θα αγοράσω.
> - Είναι πολιτική της εταιρίας
> - ΜΑ την πιστωτική την έβγαλα για διευκόλυνση, για να αποφεύγω όλη τη γραφειοκρατεία και τα τρεξίματα.
> ...


Απλα ακολουθουν διαδικασιες διαφυλαξης χρησης της πιστωτικης καρτας.Νομιζω και το eshopτο κανει αν πας για πρωτη φορα να χρησιμοποιησεις καρτα!
Εξαλλου και σε αγορες σε καταστηματα κανονικα καθε φορασ στο ταμειο πρεπει να σου ζητανε την ταυτοτητα οταν πας να χρησιμοποιησεις πιστωτικη καρτα!

----------


## nrg_polini

Διαδικασιες διαφυλαξης για την παρτη τους ειναι οχι για τη καρτα! Η καρτα εχει τις δικες της διαδικασιες δεν χρειαζεται του icall  :Laughing:

----------


## dimitristzan

Έχω adsl από VIVODI (shared LLU) και θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις:
 1. Αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το i-call pack;  
 2. Επειδή έχω πάρει νούμερο i-call in και εφόσον μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το  i-call pack αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να τα συνδυάσω...δηλαδή στο username που έχω το  i-call in να έχω και το  i-call pack;

----------


## kiocon

Τα πακέτα που δίνει το i-call με pstn ινερνετ γιατί δεν μπορουν (ή μπορουν ) να χρησιμοποιηθούν με adsl ?

----------


## Manos85

Μπορείς να έχεις και icall Pack έχει επιλογή για να βάλεις το serial number του πακέτου.

----------


## kiocon

Με ενεργοποιημένο το i-call για ένα χρόνο έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσηχο . Και δέν ασχολείσε με voipbuster clones και ειδικά γιαυτούς που έχουν μεγάλο λογαριασμό.
150 ευρω και τελιώσαμε

----------


## nrg_polini

150 Ευρω το χρονο οταν το voipbuster κτλ θελουν 35 Ευρω? Μεγαλουτσικη διαφορα, ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι τα 35 ευρω του voipbuster τα χρησιμοποιεις και για κλησεις προς κινητα, αρα ουσιαστικα προς σταθερα ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## sdikr

> 150 Ευρω το χρονο οταν το voipbuster κτλ θελουν 35 Ευρω? Μεγαλουτσικη διαφορα, ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι τα 35 ευρω του voipbuster τα χρησιμοποιεις και για κλησεις προς κινητα, αρα ουσιαστικα προς σταθερα ειναι δωρεαν.


Δεν είναι σωστή η συγκριση,

μην ξεχνάς τους περιόρισμους που έχει το voipbuster  Κλπ

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δεν είναι σωστή η συγκριση,
> 
> μην ξεχνάς τους περιόρισμους που έχει το voipbuster  Κλπ


Επισης το voipbuster δινει προς 20+ χωρες δωρεαν, οχι μονο προς μια.

----------


## sdn

> Επισης το voipbuster δινει προς 20+ χωρες δωρεαν, οχι μονο προς μια.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Συν ρο ότι (όλοι λένε) έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα. Δίνει και ένα hardware που το πουλάς και μειώνεις σημαντικά ο κόστους. Αλλά ναι δεν συγκρίνεται με την voipbuster. Προσωπικά έχω δωρεάν 2 χώρες που καλώ συχνά και πολύ φτηνά για Ελλάδα.

----------


## BoGe

> 150 Ευρω το χρονο οταν το voipbuster κτλ θελουν 35 Ευρω? Μεγαλουτσικη διαφορα, ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι τα 35 ευρω του voipbuster τα χρησιμοποιεις και για κλησεις προς κινητα, αρα ουσιαστικα προς σταθερα ειναι δωρεαν.


Και το telex ακόμα πιο φτηνό.
Άσε που το email είναι τσάμπα, άρα είναι καλύτερο από το Voipbuster.
Μα μην συγκρίνουμε την μέρα με την νύχτα.
iCall ποιότητα ίδια σχεδόν με ΟΤΕ/άψογη, και η ποιότητα του Voipbster προς Ελλάδα ένα χάλι.
Ότι πληρώνει κανείς παίρνει.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Διαδικασιες διαφυλαξης για την παρτη τους ειναι οχι για τη καρτα! Η καρτα εχει τις δικες της διαδικασιες δεν χρειαζεται του icall


Και καλα κανουν .... βρες μου εσυ μια επιχειρηση που δεν θελει να μην εχει κακοπληρωτες  ειτε με καρτα ειτε με οτιδηποτε αλλο!

----------


## nrg_polini

icall down; Εδω και λιγες ωρες μετα δυσκολιας παιρνω τηλεφωνο και τωρα ειναι τελειως down!

----------


## sdikr

> icall down; Εδω και λιγες ωρες μετα δυσκολιας παιρνω τηλεφωνο και τωρα ειναι τελειως down!


Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ


edit,  κακούργε  μόλις μου χάλασε  :Razz:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ναι  :Thumb down:

----------


## weakwire

όχου........και το χρειάζομαι για δουλεία το τηλ. :Thumb down:

----------


## nrg_polini

ΟΚ τωρα.

----------


## nnn

Σε εμένα παίζει.

----------


## greece_gus

Εδώ και μιάμιση ώρα...ανενεργό..

----------


## ubick

Έχει φτιάξει εδώ και αρκετή ώρα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

κι εμενα, επεσε 8.30-9.00

μετα οκ

αντε να τελειωσει το πακετο να παρω καμια τηλεφωνία (πχ Forthnet)

να εχω και τα P2P και τα torrents μου

και να μην εχω αυτά τα πεσίματα σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα καθε φορά

τι γινεται? κρατάει κανεις τα καλώδια και εκεινη την ωρα παει για κατούρημα?

το παιδί μας το καλό, πως κρατιέται

----------


## BoGe

> κι εμενα, επεσε 8.30-9.00
> 
> μετα οκ
> 
> αντε να τελειωσει το πακετο να παρω καμια τηλεφωνία (πχ Forthnet)
> 
> να εχω και τα P2P και τα torrents μου
> 
> και να μην εχω αυτά τα πεσίματα σχεδόν την ίδια ώρα καθε φορά
> ...


Μια από τα ίδια και σε εμένα.
Αυτές τις εργασίες που κάνουν, γιατί από την στιγμή που περιπου τις ίδιες ώρες κόβεται πρόκειται περί εργασιών, είναι δύσκολο να τις κάνουν ώρες βραδυνές, η πολύ πρωινά;

----------


## Z3d

> *Warning! Warning! Warning!*
> 
> Όλα ωραία, όλα καλά με το Siemens Gigaset C450IP, αλλα όπως το αγόρασα, έτσι το έστειλα... ο λόγος?
> *Δεν υποστηρίζει* αναμονή κλήσεων στο VoIP και εκτος αυτού, αν μιλάς στο VoIP και σε καλούν στην κανονική σου γραμμή, στον άλλον χτυπάει κανονικά, *αλλα σε εσένα δεν φαίνεται και δεν χτυπάει τίποτα*, οποτε ...πήγε άκλαυτο


αν όμως έχω 2η συσκευή PSTN τότε αυτή θα χτυπάει κανονικα όταν μιλαω σε voip..??(καλύτερα απο το να του βγάζει ότι μιλάω)

δηλαδή εκτος αυτών είναι καλό σε ποιότητα ήχου και σε αξιοπιστία??

----------


## ASiC

Είδα στην υπηρεσία call-in οτι υποστηρίζονται μόνο μερικές πόλεις... Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εγώ για παράδειγμα, που μένω στη Νάουσα να έχω αριθμό Θεσσαλονίκης ή Αθήνας ή απο οποιαδήποτε άλλη πόλη υποστηρίζεται το call-in; Λέω εγω, αφού δεν υπάρχει ΟΤΕ στη μέση να σου δρομολογεί τη γραμμή και να χρειάζεται area code, θεωρητικά δεν μπορείς να μπείς απο όπου θέλεις (ακόμα και απο το εξωτερικό) με όποιο αριθμό επιλέξεις;

----------


## nrg_polini

> Είδα στην υπηρεσία call-in οτι υποστηρίζονται μόνο μερικές πόλεις... Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εγώ για παράδειγμα, που μένω στη Νάουσα να έχω αριθμό Θεσσαλονίκης ή Αθήνας ή απο οποιαδήποτε άλλη πόλη υποστηρίζεται το call-in; Λέω εγω, αφού δεν υπάρχει ΟΤΕ στη μέση να σου δρομολογεί τη γραμμή και να χρειάζεται area code, θεωρητικά δεν μπορείς να μπείς απο όπου θέλεις (ακόμα και απο το εξωτερικό) με όποιο αριθμό επιλέξεις;


Κοιτα...θεωρητικα θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις το νουμερο στη γεωγραφικη περιοχη του νουμερου. Οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτο ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατο να εφαρμοστει, η altec δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα η ΕΕΤΤ εχει θεσει αυτο τον ορο. Οποτε μπορεις να παρεις κανονικα οποιοδηποτε νουμερο θελεις αρκει να δηλωσεις μια διευθυνση στη πολη αυτη (πραγμα ευκολο). Εγω για παραδειγμα εχω νουμερο Θεσσαλονικης και ειμαι στην Αγγλια, οποτε συγγενεις/φιλοι με καλουν σαν να παιρνουν στη Θεσσαλονικη, απιστευτα βολικο ετσι;  :Wink:

----------


## ASiC

> Κοιτα...θεωρητικα θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις το νουμερο στη γεωγραφικη περιοχη του νουμερου. Οπως καταλαβαινεις αυτο ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατο να εφαρμοστει, η altec δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα η ΕΕΤΤ εχει θεσει αυτο τον ορο. Οποτε μπορεις να παρεις κανονικα οποιοδηποτε νουμερο θελεις αρκει να δηλωσεις μια διευθυνση στη πολη αυτη (πραγμα ευκολο). Εγω για παραδειγμα εχω νουμερο Θεσσαλονικης και ειμαι στην Αγγλια, οποτε συγγενεις/φιλοι με καλουν σαν να παιρνουν στη Θεσσαλονικη, απιστευτα βολικο ετσι;


Βολικό, δεν λες τίποτα! Να σου πω την αλήθεια, και 'γω κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα οτι θα γίνεται. Άντε να τους περιμένω πότε θα υποστηρίξουν τη Νάουσα (η οποιαδήποτε μικρή πόλη). Σ' ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nrg_polini

Δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα δυσκολο το βλεπω...μπορεις να παρεις αλλης πολης, αμα θες διευθυνση Θεσσαλονικης να σου δωσω 10αδες  :Razz:

----------


## greece_gus

Σαφώς και μπορείς να μιλάς μέσω ΟΤΕ όταν δεν λειτουργεί η Voip..και όσο για την ποιότητα είναι όντως εξαιρετική..Όσον αφορά τις μικρές πόλεις, από την στιγμή που η υπεραστική χρέωση είναι ίδια με την αστική,δεν τίθεται θέμα επιλογής πόλεως...μπορείς να επιλέξεις οποιαδήποτε..Για το θέμα των χρεώσεων από εξωτερικό θα ήταν πολύ απλό για την altec να σε εντοπίσει και να διακόψει την σύνδεσή σου απλώς και μόνον μέσω της ip η του server που χρησιμοποιείς για την δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων...απλώς δεν έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα.Τέλος να πούμε ότι η Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών,μάλλον δεν θέλει αλλά και δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα..ήδη τα δύο πρώτα νούμερα μιας τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης που κάποτε εντός Αττικής πιστοποιούσαν την περιοχή του κατόχου της γραμμής, έχει πλέον καταργηθεί ως καθεστώς, και μπορείς πλέον να μεταφέρεις οποιοδήποτε νούμερο σε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή..

----------


## klekkas

> αν όμως έχω 2η συσκευή PSTN τότε αυτή θα χτυπάει κανονικα όταν μιλαω σε voip..??(καλύτερα απο το να του βγάζει ότι μιλάω)
> 
> δηλαδή εκτος αυτών είναι καλό σε ποιότητα ήχου και σε αξιοπιστία??


Χτυπάει κανονικά.

----------


## verbo

> Xρεωστική μπορώ να βάλω στο icall?


Ναι κανονικά! 
Εγώ έχω βάλει χρεωστική visa της ALPHA!  :Wink:

----------


## lights

Παιδιά πως γίνεται ως συνδρομητης icall να καλέσεις δωρεαν συνδρομητη αλλου voip δικτύου? Πχ. απο voipbusterpro σε icall, ή απο evoice σε i-call? Ξέρει κανείς τον τρόπο? Αυτό λένε ότι μας πουλάνε... που ειναι και πως γίνεται???

----------


## chrismasgr

Μάλλον γιατί περνάει στο δίκτυο του internet που είναι free και όχι σε κάποιον τηλεποικοινωνιακό πάροχο.

----------


## tasos-tasos

απλα να ενημερώσω αν κανεις δε το ξερει
φετινη τιμη icallpack 119 ευρώ
(λογω του οτι πηγαινοντας στο καταστημα νομιζα θα σκασω 149 - περσινη τιμη)

----------


## stargreek

> απλα να ενημερώσω αν κανεις δε το ξερει
> φετινη τιμη icallpack 119 ευρώ
> (λογω του οτι πηγαινοντας στο καταστημα νομιζα θα σκασω 149 - περσινη τιμη)


Ναι αλλα για κοιτα http://www.i-call.gr/icallpack.aspx :Thumb down:  για το *Αστικά και υπεραστικά άλλων παρόχων
0,179 ευρώ/Λ**

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα για κοιτα http://www.i-call.gr/icallpack.aspx για το *Αστικά και υπεραστικά άλλων παρόχων
> 0,179 ευρώ/Λ**


Κάντε ρε παιδιά εναν κόπο να το διαβάσετε σωστά πρώτα


Συγνώμη εγώ εκφράστηκα λάθος,  ήθελα να πω να κοιτάξετε λίγο τι αναλυτικές χρεώσεις
http://www.i-call.gr/NewRates.aspx

----------


## mylkogr

Φίλε lights
για να καλέσεις απο voipbusterpro σε icall, ή απο evoice σε i-call χρειάζεται να πληκτρολογήσεις
*533 70700ΧΧΧΧΧ όπου 70700ΧΧΧΧΧ ο εικονικός αριθμός που δίνει στον πρός κληση συνδρομητή η i-call.
Ελπίζω να δουλέψει χωρίς πρόβλημα  :Wink: 

Η voipbusterpro νομίζω οτι δεν επιτρέπει εισερχόμενες από άλλο δίκτυο ενώ για να καλέσεις evoice χρησιμοποιείς ως SIP-Code *603.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Κάντε ρε παιδιά εναν κόπο να το διαβάσετε σωστά πρώτα


@sdikr δηλαδη? τι εννοείς? λεει κατι διαφορετικό από αυτό που φαίνεται?
ποιό ειναι το σωστά που λες και τι ειναι το λαθος που διατυπώνει ο συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω?

----------


## sdikr

> @sdikr δηλαδη? τι εννοείς? λεει κατι διαφορετικό από αυτό που φαίνεται?
> ποιό ειναι το σωστά που λες και τι ειναι το λαθος που διατυπώνει ο συμφορουμίτης πιο πάνω?


Συγνώμη εγώ εκφράστηκα λάθος,  ήθελα να πω να κοιτάξετε λίγο τι αναλυτικές χρεώσεις
http://www.i-call.gr/NewRates.aspx

----------


## stargreek

> Συγνώμη εγώ εκφράστηκα λάθος,  ήθελα να πω να κοιτάξετε λίγο τι αναλυτικές χρεώσεις
> http://www.i-call.gr/NewRates.aspx


Αυτο καταλαβες?.Εγω λεω οτι τωρα υπαρχει χρεωση για αλλους εκτος οτε - i-call.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Αυτο καταλαβες?.Εγω λεω οτι τωρα υπαρχει χρεωση για αλλους εκτος οτε - i-call.


αυτό υπήρχε από την αρχή, και πριν ενα χρόνο που πήρα το icallpack
ολοι το λενε αλλα (ευτυχώς) δε τηρείται στις χρεώσεις

πριν ενα χρονο ισως να μην μας απασχολούσε γιατι σχεδον ολοι ήταν "ΟΤΕ"

αλλά μετά από εναν χρόνο η πίτα μοιράστηκε περισσότερο (forthnet,on,tellas, κλπ κλπ)


@sdikr
το newrates που εδωσες σαν link ειναι για τα νεα πακετα icall easy unlimited και icall basic

ειναι λογικό για διαφορετικά πακέτα να υπαρχουν διαφορετικές χρεώσεις

για παράδειγμα
το unlimited λεει οτι εχει δωρεάν προς ζώνη 1
δεν ισχυει το ιδιο για ολα τα πακετα
καθως ο πινακας ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ειναι διαφορετικός σε καθε σελιδα και αναφέρεται ξεχωριστά στο καθε πακετο που επιλέξαμε να πλοηγηθούμε

για αυτό και ξεχωριστοι πινακες σε καθε σελιδα

δε λεω, τα 17 σεντς για αστικα υπεραστικά ειναι εξωφρενικά και υπερβολικά
αλλα 1 χρονο με icallpack καλωντας και συνδρομητες αλλων παροχων δεν χρεωθηκα και ας εχω υπολοιπο μέσα στον λογαριασμό μου

αλλο ομως ο πινακας του icallpack αλλο ο πινακας του unlimited αλλο ο πινακας του basic
ειναι σαν ειμαστε στη σελιδα cosmote και να μιλαμε για τα διαφορα προγραμματα
cosmote 1, cosmote basic, cosmote προνομιακο κλπ κλπ

----------


## stargreek

> αυτό υπήρχε από την αρχή, και πριν ενα χρόνο που πήρα το icallpack
> ολοι το λενε αλλα (ευτυχώς) δε τηρείται στις χρεώσεις
> 
> 
> @sdikr
> αλλο ομως ο πινακας του icallpack αλλο ο πινακας του unlimited αλλο ο πινακας του basic
> ειναι σαν ειμαστε στη σελιδα cosmote και να μιλαμε για τα διαφορα προγραμματα
> cosmote 1, cosmote basic, cosmote προνομιακο κλπ κλπ


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## polv

> αυτό υπήρχε από την αρχή, και πριν ενα χρόνο που πήρα το icallpack
> ολοι το λενε αλλα (ευτυχώς) δε τηρείται στις χρεώσεις
> 
> πριν ενα χρονο ισως να μην μας απασχολούσε γιατι σχεδον ολοι ήταν "ΟΤΕ"
> 
> αλλά μετά από εναν χρόνο η πίτα μοιράστηκε περισσότερο (forthnet,on,tellas, κλπ κλπ)
> 
> 
> @sdikr
> ...


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ.
 Εχω i-call 4ετίας και δεν έχω χρεωθεί καθόλου παίρνοντας και ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικούς.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όμως ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ κανένα 11888 ή 1010 ή άλλο 4-5ψήφιο νούμερο γιατί οι τιμές ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ.

11821 05/10/2007 18:35:13 00:03:59 4,71200 
11821 15/10/2007 10:52:21 00:00:07 1,17800 
   185 15/10/2007 11:17:04 00:02:52 0,59500 
11880 15/10/2007 12:13:30 00:02:39 2,82000 κλπ

----------


## tasos-tasos

πηρα τηλεφωνο να μαθω αν το icallpack 4ετιας ειχε αναλογη εκπτωση οπως το icallpack ετους
διοτι με τις προηγουμενες τιμές, στα 4 χρονια ειχες κατι παραπανω από το 1 ετος δωρεάν
δυστυχως ενημερωθηκα οτι τετοια εκπτωση στο 4ετιας δεν υπαρχει ακομη αλλα θα παρουν τηλεφωνο στα κεντρικα να ενημερωσουν και να με ενημερωσουν
ζητηση οσο ειναι εφικτό αυτό να ζητηθει απο εναν πελατη μεμονωμένα, να μπει καπου στη σελιδα λινκ για το icallpack γιατι στη κεντρικη σελιδα δε φαινεται πουθενα, και να συνεχιστεί αυτό το πακέτο
επεσήμανα πως παρά τα νέα πακέτα, η πληρωμή μια φορά για ένα έτος ειναι απολυτα βολικό
και αν υπηρχε αντιστοιχη αναλογη εκπτωση στο 4ετίας, το ειχα ηδη αγοράσει
προς το παρον, αγόρασα το πακετο ενος ετους ως ανανεωση για 2η χρονια
το προτιμησα απο τα νεότερα πακετα

----------


## stargreek

το ιδιο θα κανω και εγω
 	Περιγραφή	Ενεργό Από	Ενεργό Έως
Ενεργό	i-Call Pack	22/11/2006 14:43:27	22/11/2007 14:43:27 :One thumb up:

----------


## spartak

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι δουλεύει σε κινητά cosmote. Σε κινητά vodafone όχι.

----------


## nassospr

Τώρα δοκίμασα και προς vodafone δουλεύει η αναγνώριση

----------


## spartak

Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ. Χτες πρωι δε δούλευε αλλά τώρα δουλεύει

----------


## MichalisS

Μέχρι 2/8 το βράδυ δούλευε προς Vodafone, μετά δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω λόγω διακοπών.  :Smile:

----------


## μάκης

Με i-call in αριθμό ενεργοποιημένο σάν κύριο αριθμό λειτουργεί κανονικά η αναγνώριση σε κινητά vodafone - μόλις το δοκίμασα

Με απενεργοποιημένο τον αριθμό δέν δουλέυει φυσικά ( δείχνει απόρρητο )

----------


## glf

....  έχω στείλει αίτηση για i-call (easy 500) από τις 14 του μήνα και ακόμα περιμένω....   καλα, την παλεύουν εκεί στην Altec ?????   τόσο πολύ σας πήρε και εσάς η ενεργοποίηση ?

οκ, κάνω τη δουλειά μου με voipdiscount, αλλά είναι σοβαρά πράματα τώρα αυτά ??????

----------


## chrismasgr

Φιλαράκι μία από τα ίδια .Θέλω να κάνω αλλαγή από basic σε unlimeted και ακόμα περιμένω 1 1/2 εβδομάδα.Από τα νεύρα μου το ακύρωσα αλλά έχω καβάντζα το skype.

----------

